# New Pioneers VSX- 517, 817, 917



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

Does anyone own any of these new units, if so which one and how do you like it?

VSX-917 - http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/v3/pg/product/details/0,,2076_310069809_424527396,00.html

VSX-817 - http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/v3/pg/product/details/0,,2076_310069809_424461672,00.html

VSX-517 - http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/v3/pg/product/details/0,,2076_310069809_424544243,00.html

Thanks


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't own one but from looking at the details the 917 has the most options and does HDMI switching while the others don't. If it were me I would wait for the 1017 to come out.
More info....http://www.twice.com/article/CA6405220.html or try the 917.


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

the 1016 was a nice model, except for the no audio in HDMI, hope they fix that in the 1017. 

I'd be waiting along time for any model....(no cash)


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

I bought the 817 a couple of days ago to upgrade from the Panasonic. It was a toss up between it or a Sherwood 5.1 amp.....yeh, I was on a budget 

Initial impressions are all positive! Plenty of surround options, S-video which was a bonus for me (no component input on TV) and i'll definatelly be designing my new from speakers to take adavantage of the built-in bi-amping feature  More than enough power for our smallish lounge room, my classic Marantz amp can't keep up in it's duties of driving the sub!

Has the automatic setup microphone included too, which I haven't yet used.

Best of all, my wife didn't get upset over the price (AU$349)


----------

